# Trivia 7/24



## luckytrim (Jul 24, 2019)

trivia 7/24
DID YOU KNOW ...
The star Antares is 60,000 times larger than our sun. If our  sun were the 
size of a softball, the star Antares would be as large as a  house.


1. What restaurant is generally recognized as the first fast  food restaurant 
chain/franchise in the United States?
2. The seeds of what crunchy vegetable are used as a seasoning  in 
Italian-style sausage
3. Name That tune;
"I got me a car, it's as big as a whale And we're headin' on  down to the 
...."
4. Who played the main female character in "Days of  Thunder"?
5. In US law, a malicious act to 'intentionally' cause damage  to property is 
called...  what ?
6. Can you name the two wives of Tennis Star John McEnroe  ?
(Hint; one is an actress, one is a singer...)
7. What is the largest chamber in the Great Pyramid called  ?
8. In a jewelry store, where would I find calcium carbonate  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The longest known cave system on Earth is the Shuanghedong  Cave Network in 
China, which meanders to 159.9 miles long.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. White Castle
2. Fennel
3. 'Love Shack'
4.  Nicole Kidman
5. Vandalism
6. Tatum O'Neal and Patty Smyth
7. the King's Chamber
8. It's  the Pearls

CRAP !!
The longest known cave system on earth is the Mammoth Cave in  Kentucky. It 
stretches for more than 405 miles, and that's just what has  been explored. 
Scientists believe it may be over 600 miles  long.-
BTW, the Shuanghedong Cave Network is number four on the  list.


----------

